# What rodent is damaging my yard?



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

The rodents in my yards are getting ridiculous. Last year I got sod in the back and it almost all died from whatever is tunneling in the yard. Thought they were moles and tried to get them trapped. It didn't work. Then had seed put down, grass grew great in the spring and now it's almost all dead. Leveled front and had seed/wheat straw put down. Lots of new tunnels and holes. Now, I am thinking they are not moles because of the type of holes (not volcano shaped). Anyone know? My research says they may be ground squirrels or chipmunks (maybe voles). There are visible above ground runways that are fairly wide (voles would be smaller tunnels, I think), lots of holes in the yard I think for food storage that don't seem to go underground that far and some entrances/exits with no dirt piles. Now they are in the front yard and side. Any opinion on the culprit so I can then try to manage this?? Perhaps I have voles and chipmunks tunneling and making holes? Ground squirrels? something else? I am in Atlanta metro area. Tunnels, tunnel holes and shallow holes in pics.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Could be voles. I killed 7 voles in my neighbors yard this year.

I have had chipmunks damage my yard the past few years, so I have started trapping them also. Got 21 so far. You might as well get them all.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

posted by Phids
https://naturalresources.extension.iastate.edu/files/page/images/holes_in_yard_graphic.jpg


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZxRqOZLGQ


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

No need to trap them if there's nothing for them to eat. Eliminate the food they're after. Pick up any nuts that have fallen from trees, kill the insects, get a cat, and they'll leave on their own.


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Could be voles. I killed 7 voles in my neighbors yard this year.
> 
> I have had chipmunks damage my yard the past few years, so I have started trapping them also. Got 21 so far. You might as well get them all.


everything seems like voles but the runways are wider than 1-2" - what else would make these raised runways? or could they be wider than 2" for voles? I think chipmunks may be making the shallow holes I posted to store food. How do I get them all? I don't know what to do. Thanks


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> posted by Phids
> https://naturalresources.extension.iastate.edu/files/page/images/holes_in_yard_graphic.jpg


I have seen/used this chart and I am still unsure. I would think voles, but my runways are wider than they should be for voles. so, I thought some damage could also be ground squirrel or chipmunks. I think I may have more than 1 pest issue. I don't know how to take care of any or all. I have read too much online and there are so many different solutions. I am not comfortable handling them if i trap them myself. 😩


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

Pannellde said:


> No need to trap them if there's nothing for them to eat. Eliminate the food they're after. Pick up any nuts that have fallen from trees, kill the insects, get a cat, and they'll leave on their own.


You are making it sound easy. I can't find any nuts that have fallen, I have a pest service for inside, but how do you kill all the insects outside and in the ground. Maybe you are being sarcastic? I have actually considered an outside cat. Do you think this would greatly help? I am not a cat person, but I would possibly get a cat that I would let live in the garage at night, leave a litter box, feed, etc. Is this what most do with an outdoor cat? I have never had one.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Vole are herbivores. How can you get rid of all their food?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=4605&p=101805&hilit=chipmunk#p101805


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

@robjak are voles causing this?

@randibeth11 i don't mean to make it sound easy. I'm not a cat guy either. We had a cat adopt us 10 yrs ago. He hangs out in the house during the day and outside at night. He often brings me 'gifts' such as chipmunks, squirrels, mice, rabbits, moles, etc. He's a big help around here.

Whatever is causing this could be searching out grubs or other lawn insects. If you kill them, the critter will search out food elsewhere.

Hope this helps.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Not sure if it is voles. Original poster does not believe it is moles. I think it might be a combination of chipmunks and voles. Chipmunks are usually not bad but can be very destructive when over populated.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Randibeth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTEzqB5wjcE&t=163s

Any gopher ,mounds? 
Is picture 4, a hole going into a tunnel? 
Picture near sidewalk with hole looks like chipmunkish, is there any more?
Can you locate small tunnels entrances near vegetation like shrubs or near wooded areas next to the lawn?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Not sure if it is voles. Original poster does not believe it is moles. I think it might be a combination of chipmunks and voles. Chipmunks are usually not bad but can be very destructive when over populated.


Could be moles as the raised runways look like mole ones based on online pics. They are more than 1-2" like I read for voles. They are raised ridges so quite mole like but no volcanic shaped mounds. Pretty clean holes. Can moles not have molehills?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Randibeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I scoured the Internet so much that I have seen this video too. There are no mounds that I can tell. That makes me think moles but the raised ridged runways are throwing me off. Those are mole like. I'll look for more holes by sidewalks. You can see why I think I have more than 1 pest. Which animal is making the holes that don't have entrances to tunnels?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

Pannellde said:


> @robjak are voles causing this?
> 
> @randibeth11 i don't mean to make it sound easy. I'm not a cat guy either. We had a cat adopt us 10 yrs ago. He hangs out in the house during the day and outside at night. He often brings me 'gifts' such as chipmunks, squirrels, mice, rabbits, moles, etc. He's a big help around here.
> 
> ...


Please suggest how to get rid of the insects they are feeding on please. I thought if moles it's earthworms and grubs.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Around here, there are primarily 3 digging animals: raccoons, skunks, and chipmunks.

The shallow holes that dont look like burrows look like raccoons digging for food. Skunks make a much bigger mess. The hole up against the slab looks like a chipmunk burrow.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Molehills will be small just pushed out dirt on their trail/tunnel. Poke your finger into this and you will find a tunnel, if they fill it back in, set your trap here. How long are the tunnels?

Voles make tunnels also. How much grass damage? Voles eat grass roots moles do not.


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> Around here, there are primarily 3 digging animals: raccoons, skunks, and chipmunks.
> 
> The shallow holes that dont look like burrows look like raccoons digging for food. Skunks make a much bigger mess. The hole up against the slab looks like a chipmunk burrow.


I have just bought a surveillance camera to try to see an animal above ground to help end this saga. let's see if it shows raccoons or something?? I have never seen a raccoon or a skunk in my area. I have seen plenty of chipmunks and squirrels but haven't seen them make the holes so the camera may help.

I am going to assume I have a chipmunk issue. perhaps also a mole or vole. the tunnels are unreal and plentiful - above ground... Maybe the chipmunk is sharing the mole's tunnels or I have 1 kinds of underground tunnels.... Doesn't seem that chipmunks make raised tunnels??


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Molehills will be small just pushed out dirt on their trail/tunnel. Poke your finger into this and you will find a tunnel, if they fill it back in, set your trap here. How long are the tunnels?
> 
> Voles make tunnels also. How much grass damage? Voles eat grass roots moles do not.


I was in the process of trying to grow grass in the back and the damage is extensive. In the front, just had it graded and new seed and wheat straw put down. The tunnels are long. let me go see if I can measure. It's a disaster, so its seriously a mess.


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

I measured a raised tunnel. it was about 4" wide and 3 feet long. I also found a new hole. New hole in back and tunnel is from side yard on opposite side. Thoughts?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Can you post a picture of the damage from slightly farther back?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Can you post a picture of the damage from slightly farther back?


Sure. the tunnel?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

This is one of the more easy to see tunnels. However, since the grass seed was just put down and the wheat straw, its harder to see the tunnel in pics. and there is more tunneling near by that spot. Also this new smaller hole. What's going on here!?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

randibeth11 said:


> I measured a raised tunnel. it was about 4" wide and 3 feet long. I also found a new hole. New hole in back and tunnel is from side yard on opposite side. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Does this fresh hole with the dirt present at top look like a mole? I don't usually notice the dirt.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

The holes do not look like they are created by moles.

the large sections of straw area are reseed areas that were damaged by the rodent? or just areas that youneeded to reseed?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> The holes do not look like they are created by moles.
> 
> the large sections of straw area are reseed areas that were damaged by the rodent? or just areas that youneeded to reseed?


I had my yard graded and seeded by a professional and topped with wheat straw. nothing to do with rodents. One of the holes I sent you today I thought might have been mole like with some dirt around it vs just clean. no? This "hole" things is driving me bonkers.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Moles dont make holes. If you dig up some of the areas do you find any insects?


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Moles dont make holes. If you dig up some of the areas do you find any insects?


I will check! Thanks - I think I may have multiple issues... moles (tunneling), chipmunks making holes by sidewalk and tunneling too perhaps, chipmunks or squirrels making shallow holes and maybe insects making small holes?? what a train wreck over here!


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Could be a vole.


----------



## randibeth11 (6 mo ago)

jlegs80 said:


> Could be a vole.


I found fresh raised tunnels in my yard this morning. I had pounded them down a few days ago with my riding mower and now theres a nice new system. I thought voles made runways vs raised ridged tunnels. I am getting so confused.

I would love to trap and kill these guys. However, I have a phobia of touching them, so I don't know how to handle this process. I can kill their food source, but if the source is earthworms and grubs mostly, I have only seen grub killer. Tried it last year and no luck. I am open to trying a different brand. Any suggestions to get rid of food source?

Thanks


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

randibeth11 said:


> jlegs80 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a vole.
> ...


Raised tunnel doesn't seem like a vole but that hole size is similar to mine. Get the snaps traps that have a spring on them so you can open them without having to touch the mouse.


----------

